# Tension is fine but cube turns TERRIBLE?



## Toxhicide (May 7, 2011)

I ordered a lunhui DIY kit, and my friend ordered it pre assembled. I received mine, assembled it, and it was much better than my rubiks. I set the tension so it wouldnt pop (medium?)

So I visit my friend, and his cube is absolutely amazing compared to mine (same cube). The sides turn like butter. I examined a few of his pieces to make sure they were the same as mine, and they were. I examined the tension of his cube, and how far the screw was in. Around half a milimeter difference, but our cube tensions are the same.

How can my tension be the same as his, but my sides turn terribly? It seems as if my cube is a rubiks cube compared to it. What is wrong?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

I'm willing to bet you didn't assemble it correctly, or you haven't lubed it yet. I also have a DIY, and it's much better than my Guhong.


----------



## Toxhicide (May 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm willing to bet you didn't assemble it correctly, or you haven't lubed it yet. I also have a DIY, and it's much better than my Guhong.


 
The only thing I could of done wrong would have to be with the screws. How would I assemble it (the lunhui) properly?

Also, both of our cubes dont have lube. His came preassembled, it stated it wasnt pre lubed. His pieces were just more loose than mine it seemed, although the tension was the same


----------



## Keban (May 7, 2011)

Lube it. Dayan cubes are crap without lube.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

Watch this for in-depth instructions. Also, lube it.


----------



## RaresB (May 7, 2011)

Where did sneakypandas comment go now I'll have to delete my comment to his


----------



## Toxhicide (May 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm willing to bet you didn't assemble it correctly, or you haven't lubed it yet. I also have a DIY, and it's much better than my Guhong.


 
I did assemble it right, I just dont know why my cube is doing this.

I am not worried about lube right now. Neither of our cubes are lubed.


----------



## yockee (May 7, 2011)

Dude, you need to worry about lube. THAT is why your cube sucks. If you get a Dayan straight from the box, it WON'T turn well unless it's really loose. It'll feel really scratchy. If you have only ever used a Rubik's, then chances are, you shouldn't have jumped to a Dayan, but it's your choice. At least lube it, and then see what you think. Your friend's might be good even though not lubed, but I guarantee you wouldn't think it's good (the way it is now) after feeling it lubed.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

Well, unless you make a video of it, I don't think I can help you. Seriously, lube it.


----------



## CubeLTD (May 7, 2011)

Lolwut? 10 ppl saying to lube it, when he specifically said that BOTH cube are UNLUBED, and wonder whys his friend cube is better than his.


----------



## yockee (May 7, 2011)

It sounds like his friend's cube is looser, even though he thinks they're set the same. His friend's cube was assembled. It could have already been turned by someone a little, so it may be more broken in. It's probably the tension though. It may look like they're the same, but a slight difference can make a big difference. He may not have assembled it properly, or whatever, but I'm still going to say to lube it. Each cube is slightly different. I've had 3 F2's, and some have been better than others. It's just the way things are. LUBE IT.


----------



## Toxhicide (May 7, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Lolwut? 10 ppl saying to lube it, when he specifically said that BOTH cube are UNLUBED, and wonder whys his friend cube is better than his.


 
Exactly my point.

Also, his cube can do a 45 degree corner cut. Easy. Mine has trouble doing a 40 degree cut, but can still do it.


----------



## yockee (May 7, 2011)

Make a video showing your entire cube, inside and out.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 7, 2011)

Cubes vary. Just deal with it. Lube it and break it in. Try a looser tension- the Lunhui apparently won't pop with a loose tension. Don't complain until you've tried that. Even after that, try modding it. If modding it makes it worse, you probably did it wrong.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 7, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Cubes vary.


 
True. I have both pre-assembled and DIY Guhong. Both lubed and modded exactly the same way. Pre-assembled feels more buttery and smooth. No effect on time though- at best they are but just 'feel'.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 7, 2011)

My lingyun is like that


----------



## benmeister (May 7, 2011)

just so you know, lots of pre-assembled cubes come lubed with a factory lube that wears out within 1-2 months. AFAIK, AIY kits never have any lube on the pieces.

both of my guhongs (pre-assembled) came with some fairly decent lube straight from the factory


----------



## Pazuzu (May 7, 2011)

Have you taken a centre off his cube and compared how the factory screw, spring and washers are arranged compared to your setup? There may be a difference there, I think I saw in Tall5001's video his assembled cube had two washers under the spring, maybe it makes a difference. If they are the same and his is still better then he got luckier than you, you will just have to deal. I recommend doing Donovan's Ultimate mod and lubing though anyway, it will greatly improve things.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 7, 2011)

From my experience I will also say it's the tension. If you set the tension on a LunHui as you would for a LingYun or a GuHong it feels crap. You need to loosen it to a point that a LingYun would simply fall apart on any corner cut. The HunHui will not pop.
That said, you really really really should put lube in it. It goes from a good cube to an exceptional one.


----------



## HelpCube (May 7, 2011)

your friend may have claimed his wasn't lubed, but the preassembled lunhui's come lubed. Just lube yours, that's what everybody else is saying...

Also, the cores suck on lunhui's, so even if the tensions look the same, they aren't. I'd suggest getting a new core aswell.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 7, 2011)

first of all, lube, second of all, check if the core is in the middle, if it's even slightly to unaligned it will feel horrible.


----------



## Toxhicide (May 7, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> first of all, lube, second of all, check if the core is in the middle, if it's even slightly to unaligned it will feel horrible.


 
What do you mean if the core is in the middle?


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2011)

I think he means that he might have screwed the screw into the core wonky. I did this by accident on my friend's cube when assembling it for him.
I use a storebought which I modded and I love it. Dayan guhongs just seem too perfect for me. I tried my friend's though- I have never had a proper speed cube myself. So maybe try out a storebought.


----------



## Igora (May 7, 2011)

I have this same problem, I'm pretty sure it has to do with the fact that the holes for the screws in the center pieces are too small, and are in constant contact with the screw and cause it to have a lot of friction. The only solution I found was to lube and break it in as much as possible; however, it still isn't as good as my guhong, or even my hardly used lingyun.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 7, 2011)

Igora said:


> I have this same problem, I'm pretty sure it has to do with the fact that the holes for the screws in the center pieces are too small, and are in constant contact with the screw and cause it to have a lot of friction. The only solution I found was to lube and break it in as much as possible; however, it still isn't as good as my guhong, or even my hardly used lingyun.


 
"Lube the core!" It makes a big difference.


----------



## Igora (May 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> "Lube the core!" It makes a big difference.


 
I did, and it didn't really make a difference to negate the effects.


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

Same vein and topic, different cube. My Ghost Hand F1 feels great, I recently got a Shen Shou and despite lube and working it a bit it's still hurts the fingers to solve it unless it's so loose it feels it's about to fly apart at any moment. It came preassembled and everyone raves how good it is, what happened to mine? I get a 1 in a billion bad one or what? Any info would be appreciated, especially if it leads to the Shen Shou turning as good as my GH F1.


----------



## Graupel (May 8, 2011)

Each cube is different
Tension it yourself


----------



## Jostle (May 8, 2011)

BelGarion: I loved the books about you.


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

Graupel said:


> Each cube is different
> Tension it yourself


 
I did, I backed it down until it turned good then I had pops, tension it up to where it won't pop and it strains the fingers, lubed it, solved it a few times, still strains the fingers.  It feels draggy, like there is too much friction, but, I put in a few drops of Lubix and turned the snot out of it then solved it, scrambled it, solved it at least a half a dozen times so the Lubix should be making it turn good. But it isn't.


----------



## cycle (May 8, 2011)

possibly too much lube


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

cycle said:


> possibly too much lube



No, thinking too little, as the insides still feel dry. But I tried a second time with no luck, can't get a thin coating on the insides.


----------



## Shamankian (May 8, 2011)

Did you only lube the core points? Or did you also put a drop in the mechanism?


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> Did you only lube the core points? Or did you also put a drop in the mechanism?


 
Both. I took the screws out and put a drop under each, retensioned it, and put a drop on an inside edge, and turned it like crazy for a few minutes then solved it, rescrambled, solved it, repeated until I had a half a dozen solves. Still drags piece against piece. And the tension isn't that high, I can pull the corner out a good... Oh... 1/8th inch? So it's not crazy tight, just tight enough to prevent pops.


----------



## Shamankian (May 8, 2011)

You said your core was a bit weird, maybe try to change the core? DaYan cores aren't anything special anyway, so it's not like you are missing out on something. I personally have a Maru core in my mains just because... I got some spare. Saves me from bad quality cores or core defects or something. Worth a shot.


----------



## BelGarion (May 8, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> You said your core was a bit weird, maybe try to change the core? DaYan cores aren't anything special anyway, so it's not like you are missing out on something. I personally have a Maru core in my mains just because... I got some spare. Saves me from bad quality cores or core defects or something. Worth a shot.



Never said the core was weird, not on the Shen Shou, the $1 cheapy I learned on was weird and I couldn't replace it's core. Let me see... Where did I put that core, it's an Alpha I got from Cube4You.

Quick update, nope, not going to be possible. The Shen Shou uses a rabbited core so the center cubies overlap the core. And the camera needs new batteries.  I hope this will be enough to let you see it. 

http://www.lynxshop.net/image/cache/data/puzzle/product/6S/3x3x3/sheng%20shou/SS3Blc2-500x500.jpg

The alpha doesn't have that rabbiting so...


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 9, 2011)

lube it. The preassembled ones dont have the factory lube in them. I'd do the 48 point edge mod too. link is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA . It makes turning smoother.


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2011)

Toxhicide said:


> I did assemble it right, I just dont know *why my cube is doing this*.
> 
> *I am not worried about lube* right now. Neither of our cubes are lubed.


 
lube it.


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

If you're saying that your friend's cube is "buttery smooth" without lube, then it's most probably not a DaYan cube...

I think that your friend's cube probably has a small amount of lube in it depending on where it was purchased. Some retailers prelube to give you a better impression of their products for obvious reasons.

But I had a similar experience with two Guhongs, I had one that just didn't want to be good and it was promptly disposed of as a "gift". Wasn't as dramatic as what you're describing though.


----------

